# Turkey season is here any body killed one



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Ours opens on the 8th and Im countin days, Minutes and seconds haha

-Chase


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I get go on the 1st the season opens on the 8th thank god for being born in june


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

My biggest has been a 10 and 1/2 with 1 inch spurs also but yeah turkey season is a blast


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

ours don't come in tell the 3rd week of april, but I'm goin to virginia to hunt on the 8th. 

________________________

kill em and grill em 
love to turkey hunt


----------



## buckndoe91 (Mar 30, 2006)

*yeap got a nice one*

got a nice gobbler been seein hens and jakes all week and hearin a lot of gobblers off in the distance and finally got one last night 13 inch beard and 2 inch spurs


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

13 inch beard and 2 in. spurs. Can i see a picture of this bird!


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

unfortunatly we dont have one over here, which is just crap but would love to do some bowhunting :darkbeer:


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

I shot a jake this morning. Now gonna go after big boy with my bow. Cant wait


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

I've killed 5 before one this year on opening day... 10 1/2" beard with 13/16" spurs...


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

O yea ours opens next monday i cant wait 
it will be a great start to spring break then i can enjoy the babe's lol:cocktail:


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

yep shot a jake this weekend 6inch beard then my friend shot a 11incher a hour later......sob


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

got one this mornin 11.5" beard 1" spurs in Virginia


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow... got here around 7 yesterday evening...went and met our friend from up here... he told us to meet him at around 5:45 a.m. to go listen and he was going to show us around for tommorow which is opening day...I swear i've never seen or heard so many gobblers at once in my life...At once we had to stop in the road so we wouldn't hit a Big old EASTERN....That right a Eastern...And soon as he got infront of the truck he gobbled in the middle of the road... They have 3 species up here...the RIO, Eastern and Merriams with the RIO's having the largest population of them all up here... I know i was amazed about merriams not being as many up here as i thught... And then we went to another spot and saw 2 long beards RIOS strutting in a field with about 8 more gobblers in the woods... I swear one of them gobbled atleast 30 on his own... I guarentee you that we saw around 30-40 gobblers this morning just looking around... We even heard one at 11:00 something gobbling his head off...lol... Man i'm so fired up getting reading to go in the morning....


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

Well it all went down at 6:45 A.M. this morning... I shot myself a big Ol'e Rio... Big Bird... Sharp Hooks... Limg Hangers... And a 10 1/4" Beard... I'll post yall some pics tonight... This morning got there in the same field as yesterday morning except we were sitting were they came out yesterday morning... And they had a big bird just lighting the woods up he must have gobbled 30 times so we went and set up my Papa went about 80 yds away from me... And about 20 minutes after the bird bird has been gobbling all of a sudden birds were gobbling every where... Then out of no where 4 or 5 jakes and a long beard gobbled about 30-40 yards behind me about scared me half to death...lol... and after a while the hens started talking and flying down... And sure as we planned like clock work they started coming out in the field... Smoked him at 25 yards never knew i was there... Oh yeah... We didn't even call to these birds... didn't make a peep at all... The only thing i did was scrape the tree with a wing and then flap it a little and that was it....We must have heard atleast another 30 birds gobbling this monring... And also that Peacock calls has gotten me around 5-6 gobbles this morning... We are just washing clothes at the hotel right now and we are gonna head back soon...


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

got one yesterday here in WV second day of season me and my dad got a double.....the turkeys were side by side.....mine was 17 lbs with a 9 1/2" beard and 1 1/4" spurs.....dads was 21 lbs with a 9 1/2" beard 1 1/4" spurs


----------



## ultramag2006 (Feb 23, 2006)

got me one two weeks ago

21lbs 11inch beard and 1 1/10 inch spurs....goin after them again this weekend and will hopefully end the season on a good note


buckndoe....id love to see a picture of this bird...where are you hunting at?


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

jake, 35 yards- 51/2 in. beard- 17 pounds.


----------



## ruletherut90 (Apr 5, 2006)

i got this one on april 28th. it is a jake it had a 5 1/2" beard and weighed 17#


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

i shot my tom a couple days ago it had a 10inch beard and it wade 22lb.big old tom.


----------



## IdahoGobbler (Apr 22, 2005)

8.5 inch beard 26 pound tom first with a bow 63 yards


----------

